# ASMR Music Thread



## Kekai

Post *ANYTHING* that trigger your ASMR responses (the tingles).


----------



## Kekai

The echos in this song is so frequent that it causes surges throughout my spine!

In the Dark

By: Dev


----------



## mcmuffinme

What is ASMR?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Play these both together with rainy mood at half volume.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

mcmuffinme said:


> What is ASMR?


It's when you hear a song ( Or any sound ) that you like so much that it gives you the chills.

Psychedelic rock, Heavy metal, and aggressive engine sounds does this for me.


----------



## Kekai

Oh boy. This one echoes me into submission. Really smooth, soft spoken voice. Maybe inspirational?


----------



## Kekai

mcmuffinme said:


> What is ASMR?


ASMR for me, is felt in my brain. It tingles, stimulates and pleasures; inducing a state of relaxation and bliss. However, I do go through a "refractory" period, preventing me from feeling it for some time. But that's ok, I'm thankful for the moments when it happens. It's just... I want to feel it over and over again, I don't want it to stop. I want to be a puddle of drool when my sessions are over.

Some people say they build a resistance to this stuff.  Be patient. ASMR can be a lot like surfing. Waves aren't always available. Can't tell the ocean, "Hey! Make more waves please." :no

I feel ASMR is similar to getting tickled, but in your brain. My aunt has this rascal dog that likes to jump on my arm when I sit down and lick me into submission. She doesn't stop too! She's just there, on top, licking! She always licks me into a coma. It feels so good! So I guess ASMR feels like that too. In fact, if I imagine being licked (no, not by a dog!), especially my neck, I feel the tingles.

I guess it's possible to feel it all over, but I prefer it in my brain. In the end, it should feel good!


----------



## mcmuffinme

I like the rainy one. That's nice...ah.


----------



## Pam

I get the chills instantly whenever I hear Martin Luther King Jrs voice just START the i have a Dream speech. 

I also react physically to a lot of Viet Nam War era songs. (I was born during that war in 1968.)


----------



## Kekai

Thanks for sharing, Pam!

If you guys can't find any ASMR music, could you recommend me songs that sound like Kaskade- 4AM? Smooth tones, good beat, with a bit of hop, hippy and just a bit of trippy in it?


----------



## MrKappa

In terms of ASMR and relaxation, I'd half to say this one is my favorite...








RelinquishedHell said:


> It's when you hear a song ( Or any sound ) that you like so much that it gives you the chills.
> 
> Psychedelic rock, Heavy metal, and aggressive engine sounds does this for me.


I think they are trying to call it frisson, the sensation that goes along with thrill or excitement of music rather than relaxation though, so... it's probably not "asmr" music. It all has something to do with a sensitive central nervous system, if you ask me.

I think Binaural Beats are another phenomenon, which if you are high strung on rails, yeah, it can knock you into serenity. Or does with me. Noticable changes with OCD and high Stress.






This is a good "thrill" song...






If you got a bit of the leaky serotonin happening, this one is great...






If you must know, this one gave me a nose bleed. Co-incidence? Listen for yourself...


----------



## Kekai

Thanks for the submission, MrKappa!

Let's change the rules a bit---Whatever recordings that give the ASMR, post it!

Anything goes! I love the ear cleaning ones ^^


----------



## MrKappa

This helped me last night and knocked me out quite well.






Yeah yesterday I was on fire in terms of amsr, this really helped balance me out spiritually earlier. Although they are more of an all around artist than only asmr.


----------



## Kekai

We got a special treat, guys! Some imports!! Not sure what he's saying, little loud in the beginning, so watch out for that. I can just feel the thing go in my ear. Gave me a neck-twerking good time! Used this during my stressful times of Finals. Hope it helps you too:


----------



## Kekai




----------



## zomgz

Awesome thread! I wasn't really into ASMR until recently, but I really like it. I don't really get any tingles, it's just very relaxing to me.


----------



## MrKappa

zomgz said:


> Awesome thread! I wasn't really into ASMR until recently, but I really like it. I don't really get any tingles, it's just very relaxing to me.


That's exactly how I was when I started listening. I mean I felt very mild tingling from scratching and spinal sensations from foreign accents.

You would probably really find these videos triggering. Whisper Crystal.

http://www.youtube.com/user/WhisperCrystal

Or possibly Gentle Whispering... She does pampering stuff a little more.

http://www.youtube.com/user/GentleWhispering






Anyways, eventually after some time, I became incredibly more in tune with the sensations in my body. The more one watches, the chances are pretty good that you'll become more sensitive. It's like anything, only with ASMR, it's a specific discipline which focuses on reconnecting yourself with all the feelings and sensations we've done nothing except disconnect from through most of our lives.

Great stress relief.

Eventually, with practice you'll probably reach Autonomous capability. Sort of what happens with Yoga people and meditation, eventually they can turn on and off different states of mind. Only an opinion, really, but, yeah...

Anyways...

Well, this isn't ASMR, nor is it frisson, but whoa, leaky serotonin, and full body tingles all the way. More like a full body goosebump/frisson response.








mcmuffinme said:


> What is ASMR?


Specifically, well it's a little different with everyone. Basically it's a central nervous system sensation, normally along the scalp and spine. Frission seems like it's closely related, nearly the same really.

Anything that gives a tingling response through relaxation. It's almost like zoning out/burning out and tuning into the sensation of tingles that gives way as a result. Personally I think it has something to do with thin cerebral fluid.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebrospinal_fluid



> Cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) is a clear colorless bodily fluid found in the brain and spine. It is produced in the choroid plexus of the brain. It acts as a cushion or buffer for the cortex, providing a basic mechanical and immunological protection to the brain inside the skull, and it serves a vital function in cerebral autoregulation of cerebral blood flow.


I don't know that, it's only my current working hypothesis, seeing as it's most agreed on that the sensations occur around that area, with the least amount of disagreeing.

Relaxation is a more all encompassing and accepted definition in line with empathy.

There are alot of responses. I won't list them all, but yeah you could include goosebumps, but it's not exactly ASMR, although it's a nervous system response.

Lip smacking is a trigger with many.






Um, roleplays or personal attention videos that trigger the ASMR response in combination with empathy response.

Took me a while, but I've basically experienced all the various triggers and gone into the realm of synesthesia occasionally. Well not all of them, there are probably more and some videos are non triggering.

For example, while watching a box being tapped and scratched, I ended up smelling the box while experiencing tingles.






Synesthesia is probably a rare minority though. Tingles from the tapping/scratching is common. In fact, the box video is probably the best example of what ASMR is. I've never gotten spinal response from these types of videos though. I've gotten chakra experiences from some videos but I would exactly call that ASMR although, progressively with sensitivity, yeah, they are probably related in some manner. Tingling in the brow area and so on.

The lucid dreaming, that's another phenomenon, that is pretty much out of this world.






You may need serotonergics to assist if your dreams are dull, infrequent and nearly non-existent. You know some people simply lack the visual capabilities of dreaming vividly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serotonergic

Anyways... Basically, everything you see, hear and watch on TV, is so rapid fire, and out of tune with human sensory experience, ASMR is sort of the opposite.


----------



## Kekai

Let's talk gear too.

What headphones do you guys use?

Here's what I could scavenge after the Black Friday rush:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/bose-174-ae2-audio-headphones-black/1117121.p?id=1218222410544&skuId=1117121

Not too shabby. Picks up the echoes and highs real nice.


----------



## MrKappa

I got two pairs of sony. The kind that cover the ears. You might like this one.






Anyways, yeah, this is where it all began...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holophonics#History



> Holophonics was created by Argentinian inventor, Hugo Zuccarelli, in 1980 during his studies at the Politecnico di Milano university. In 1983, Zuccarelli released a recording entitled Zuccarelli Holophonics (The Matchbox Shaker) in the United Kingdom (UK) that was produced by CBS. The recording consisted entirely of short recordings of sound effects designed to show off the Holophonics system. These included a shaking matchbox, haircut and blower, bees, balloon, plastic bag, birds, airplanes, fireworks, thunder and racing cars. In its early years, Holophonics was used by various artists, including Pink Floyd for The Final Cut (1983), Roger Waters on his solo album, The Pros and Cons of Hitch Hiking (1984) and Psychic TV's Dreams Less Sweet (1983). The system has been used in a film soundtrack, popular music, television and theme parks.[1]


This isn't exactly ASMR, or it's never given me tingles, maybe frisson, no head tingles though, you need relaxation for that, but yeah, back in 1979, this is the "holophonic sound" that has more or less become a huge ASMR trigger...






http://freq.org.uk/reviews/throbbing-gristle-2nd-annual-report-greatest-hits/



> TG's ambivalent approach to sonic fidelity, releasing roughly recorded live cassette recordings and on the other hand exploring state of the art holophonic sound techniques worked in their favour. The lo-fi recordings never sounded out of place, simply because there was no precedent at the time to reference what these strange sounds were 'meant to' sound like&#8230; the sound quality on any recording just became part of the music.


Throbbing Gristle is basically Psychic TV.


----------



## Kekai

Thanks again for your contributions guys! BIG thanks to MrKappa and his helpful ASMR links.


----------



## Kekai

Where can I find more like these?:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




Is there a name for this particular ASMR session? The mic they use is such quality, feels like something is going into my ear.


----------



## Kekai

Here's another site:

http://www.asmrtingles.com


----------



## Kekai

Men's edition:

Frothy-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Kekai

I have to say, I was skeptical. But looking at the view count changed my mind.

At a glance, it was the usual asmr vid. But like Gentle says, it's about the intention. She gave me such good vibes and relaxed me. She does get nervous when describing the candle, but that all blows away with the smoke.

This is premium choice cut, folks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## zomgz

Kekai said:


>


This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Kekai

Airplanes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




More brush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




Yes-yes-yeeeeees!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Kekai

Sleep
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## MrKappa

Kekai said:


> Is there a name for this particular ASMR session? The mic they use is such quality, feels like something is going into my ear.


The style is probably more akin to virtual girlfriend.

As for the crisp, in your ear sound an youthfulness, and liveliness, this voice comes to mind.





[/QUOTE]

Soothing like your ma... Whatever Freud says... very relaxing... country life, easy going... guessing... I let her videos play in the background for hours while I go about doing things. Calming voice.

Yeah Frothy as in Frothy beers and in the big leagues, ivey leaguer. Only guessing. The others, no, I never seen before.

I get the feeling you may find this artist good as well, only guessing...






Anyways, this one, the experimental ones, are pretty great.


----------



## Kekai

So that's what it is? :shock! 

What I like in an ASMR video is not really the voices, but that ear cleaning sound. Have you heard of "thunder ears"? It's the best! 

Oh man… So… The one… With the little boy… No! No…? Nooooooo! I'm sure there's a perfect innocent explanation to it! But the ear cleaning feels so good…


----------



## MrKappa

^Yeah, I get the feeling it's trending in Japan, or they are trying to market new products.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=virtual+girlfriend

Even their rock stars are holograms. Strange things... I've never really immersed myself in Japanese culture, so this could be cherry picking.






ASMR is different. It has community element and they are largely as a group collective, artists.


----------



## Kekai

I hope to find a community of ear cleaners and a sub-community of thunder ear-ers. 

That Fall Out one is interesting. Did you know they make alien abduction ASMR too? hehe.


----------



## Kekai

Thanks for the suggestions. I especially liked the fizzy sounds from the first one. 

I think I'm into "mimi kaki"


----------



## Kekai

zomgz said:


> This is one of my favorites.


It's good, yeah?


----------



## sebastian1

I don't know if this is ASMR (prolly not), but the chorus in Take A Picture by Filter gives me goosebumps. I'd provide a link, but everything I find on Youtube sounds compressed, or my iphone earbuds suck, idk


----------



## MrKappa

^Whispering is a difficult one. It's pretty safe saying that with whispering there is some sort of calming, perhaps dopamine release, and that calming or sereneness, leads way with a better environment so the head tingles happen.

Now they are saying dopamine has nothing to do with pleasure, but rather motivation, so.

http://today.uconn.edu/blog/2012/11/uconn-researcher-dopamine-not-about-pleasure-anymore/



> As increasing numbers of studies show, he says, the famous neurotransmitter is not responsible for pleasure, but has to do with motivation.


You know what though Dharma, I'm thinking of all the voices and what that did with me in terms of relaxation, and yeah... it's debatable if this is whispering.






Different styles of whisperers, I guess. I've heard people get offended by the heavy, hushed intensity for lacks of better terms. It's one of the best voices I've ever heard!

With me, the fact that ASMR is NOT LCD, or lowest common denominator, is where it's absolute appeal, entertainment, and diversity is. Meaning, the personalities and diversity in material is not available on TV, period. Most TV personalities are loud, in your face, and so hysterical, it's brain deadening.

French whispers, the ability they have with slowing my racing thoughts down and calming, are uniquely pleasing in their own right.






I'm all over the place in terms of tingly sensations today, but yeah, I do get a response that is describable as head tingling / head sensation. Could be my state of mind today, my metabolism, anything.



Kekai said:


> It's good, yeah?


When I watched that one the first time, my imagination was top notch. Feeling the smoke inside my head, and stuff. Everyone is a little different. Some videos work somedays, and other days, from one week to the next, no effect. Somedays, it's fully autonomous and breathing exercises will bring about frission style and asmr style sensations. Other days, are nearly totally stress/anxiety ridden, and I'm nearly entirely anesthetized.



sebastian1 said:


> I don't know if this is ASMR (prolly not), but the chorus in Take A Picture by Filter gives me goosebumps. I'd provide a link, but everything I find on Youtube sounds compressed, or my iphone earbuds suck, idk


It's probably frission. What DarhmaCat says about tuning into the bodies sensations, yeah, feeling frisson and exercising sensitivity seems as if that opens the doorways with different asmr triggers.

Comparitively, before watching ASMR videos, feeling goosebumps, or specifically, feeling frisson was a rare occurrence. Now frisson is more common with me, so are different asmr tingle responses, and yeah, goosebumps are pretty rare, the last time they were more of a part of a frission/asmr experience.

Frisson and Goosebumps, with me anyways, is "thrill" or "excitement" sensation.

ASMR is tingle response, and it normally happens with me during periods of total relaxation, or trance style states.



Kekai said:


> Have you heard of "thunder ears"? It's the best!


What? This?

http://www.thenakedscientists.com/forum/index.php?topic=49897.0



Kekai said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I especially liked the fizzy sounds from the first one.
> 
> I think I'm into "mimi kaki"


This?

http://www.accessj.com/2010/11/ear-cleaning-horrible-truth-of-mimikaki.html



> In East Asians (and Native Americans), a dry, grey type of ear wax is the most common, whereas on the other side of the world - Europe/Africa, you'll find we have the moist orange gunk. It's something to do with ancient climates. Weird. The moist stuff is dominant, though, which means that if you have a half-Japanese baby you can be assured it has good old Western Wax.


I'd go into theories, but they are off the wall crazy. There are distinct demographics, with various subtle differences, if you ask me. Alot of them watching asmr with their own unique propensities, sensitivities, and so on.

Here you go... *"mimi kaki"*


----------



## Kekai

Interesting!  Thanks for the info, MrKappa. I'm glad this thread was made. It's not just a place to tingle but a learning experience as well.

This is what I meant by thunder ears:


----------



## Kekai

Massage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## MrKappa

Yeah, for one reason or another, I don't get anything from watching someone else get a massage. That's me though.

Maybe you have some type of advanced empathy or mirror neuron thing happening? This is fairly interesting.

http://www.ted.com/talks/vs_ramachandran_the_neurons_that_shaped_civilization.html

Similar to a mirror touch? When you see someone else being touched, you empathize with the situation and feel similar sensations? Or is it perhaps more erotically tingly in nature?

There was one point a while ago where an artist asked me to imagine what they were drawing on my back, and yes, I sensed the drawing being written.






http://openaccess.city.ac.uk/2981/



> *Mirror touch:* Electrophysiological and behavioural evidence on the effects of observing others' tactile sensations on somatosensory processing in the observer and possible links to trait empathy.
> 
> Recent neuroimaging evidence suggests that the sight of somebody else being touched vicariously triggers activity in the secondary (SII) and possibly also the primary (SI) somatosensory cortex in the absence of any actual tactile stimulation on the onlooker's own body.


Anyways, yeah, maybe someday I will exercise my mind and asmr sensations enough to feel that effect. As it is now, I think because I cannot empathize with the massage subject, or connect on an emotional, intellectual level, it doesn't work with me.

I tried quite a few massage videos where there was both a massager and a massage subject, nothing. Okay, okay, I remember one video where I may have felt a slight massage sensation, but I felt as if I was trying to force the sensation, and normally ASMR simply happens without any effort, it only requires relaxation.

I also tend to reel away from people when they try and touch me, so.

Face paintings are a really popular meme inside the asmr community, and yeah, that's another instance where I get the empathetic, somatosensory, response thing happening.

Unsure if my memory serves me correct, but I think this video was the first face painting video that triggered an ASMR, or somatosensory, mirror neuron, response, with me.






I'm also very easily placed in a hypnotic state when I allow mt guard to drop, and someone uses their hands in extremely fine and graceful hand movements.






There is a pendulum video I want to post with light healing, but it has since been removed.

Also, no, I had not heard of thunder ears. However, yes, once I finish waking up, I will watch with full attention. It seems as if it has something to do with destroying anxiety to the point of nihilistic serenity and perhaps asmr tingles as a result? Or maybe a frission/asmr combo?


----------



## xgodmetashogun

<<<<<<<good **** right here


----------



## Kekai

Those vids were great, leave 'em if you want. 

I wrote a whole bunch of stuff, and an error occurred when I tried posting.


----------



## Kekai

xgodmetashogun said:


> <<<<<<<good **** right here


Powerful.


----------



## scilentor




----------



## MrKappa

Kekai said:


> Those vids were great, leave 'em if you want.
> 
> I wrote a whole bunch of stuff, and an error occurred when I tried posting.


Naw, I think globally, the culture is sort of lost and entirely mis-understood, over commercialized and so on. I took them down. ASMR is more appealing with me these days. I mean unless you are out in east europe, or down in the south americas, maybe the aussies, some areas out in california, england, maybe some urban centers along the east coast, and probably singapore and south korea. Probably missing a few. Am I wrong? It's fairly niche stuff.


----------



## Kekai

MrKappa said:


> Naw, I think globally, the culture is sort of lost and entirely mis-understood, over commercialized and so on. I took them down. ASMR is more appealing with me these days. I mean unless you are out in east europe, or down in the south americas, maybe the aussies, some areas out in california, england, maybe some urban centers along the east coast, and probably singapore and south korea. Probably missing a few. Am I wrong? It's fairly niche stuff.


I never seen anything like that. It's all about the fingers. And yeah, the guy getting fingers in his face was pretty funny!

Thanks again for all your useful input/links.


----------



## MrKappa

Yeah, it's sort of Urban culture, for lacks of better terms.


----------



## Kekai

scilentor said:


>


Smooth and rhythmic.


----------



## Kekai

Virtual boyfriend cleaning your ears?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Kekai

I'm going to make another thread for another physical response: Relaxation

Could you post the finger rabbit video there, Kappa?


----------



## Kekai

Hey! Congrats on being mod, z!


----------



## zomgz

I personally don't like the roleplaying ASMR videos. I appreciate what they're trying to do but I focus too much and what they're saying and can't get over the cheesiness factor. Um, why am I on a spaceship getting my ears cleaned by a robot? :lol



Kekai said:


> Hey! Congrats on being mod, z!


Thanks!


----------



## Kekai

Ah! You speak Japanese?  I sometimes wonder what they could be saying.


----------



## Kekai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## MrKappa

Japanese artists are fairly rare, but there seems to be a handful of Koreans and Hong Kong types.

This one is fairly popular...











Those are more along the lines of roleplay though... this one is from Hong Kong... haven't listened all the way yet, but yeah, fairly obvious head tingles...






Yeah, I'm 5 days into an herbal detox and practically starving myself, so I'm a little more anxious than usual, but yeah, it does give me some ASMR.


----------



## Kekai

Tibetan singing bowls was fantastic, Kappa! What a unique sound. Softly hums in my ears. A beautiful resonance. Side to side… Mmm.

I'm just sitting in my room zoning on the sounds, looking at my wall.


----------



## Kekai

Vibe killah, my bad.


----------



## Kekai

*Men's Edition*

Lots of cutting, lots of rubbing-Excellent.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Kekai

Don't you guys love when people clean tables? At the tutoring center, someone was cleaning the tables behind me, took the edge off.


----------



## Kekai

running man said:


>


They're fantastic!:clap


----------



## Kekai

:clap

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## One Man Band

The solo to this song gives me chill unlike any other, especially at 4:00.


----------



## EpicFailAtLife

I think this person is the best ASMRtist, by far. I actually can't watch her videos anymore because I feel so lonely; she's just so clever and cool, everything I'm looking for in a woman and I know I'll never have anything beautiful in my life.

Anyway, here's an example:


----------



## Kekai

Prime cut:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## calichick

I hope everyone is as excited as me for the ASMR documentary Braingasm!!!

Not expecting much out of it since they needed donations to fund it but just interested to see Maria in a normal state other than whispering. Love that woman.








EpicFailAtLife said:


> I think this person is the best ASMRtist, by far. I actually can't watch her videos anymore because I feel so lonely; she's just so clever and cool, everything I'm looking for in a woman and I know I'll never have anything beautiful in my life.


she's so boring IMO, I don't get the appeal, most overrated asmrtist on youtube.

Just talking quietly does not make your voice soothing.


----------



## kkanne20

Tesseract - Resist (Instrumental Version) gets me every time with the shivers, no matter the temperature...


----------



## burningsunrise

I really love Olivia's videos and how passionate she is about making them. I like this video a lot, especially the gentle hand movements in the begging which makes my whole head go all crazy-tingly. I know it's not quite music though .


----------



## Kekai

calichick said:


> I hope everyone is as excited as me for the ASMR documentary Braingasm!!!


Good call! Here is another ASMR production:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




Make sure to check out episode 2!



kkanne20 said:


> Tesseract - Resist (Instrumental Version) gets me every time with the shivers, no matter the temperature...?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## calichick

God guys, I've been listening to ASMR more than just at night time now. I'm listening to it when I get ready, in the mornings, when I'm feeling stressed at random points of the day.

I'm ASMR out of control.

Good thing is, I can almost immediately channel physical sensations now. It's a unique ability to be able to do it just upon concentration. Shut off racing thoughts.

Major addict here. Weird thing is, is that when I first started listening to it, I wasn't getting any sensations at all but I feel like it's helped me to gain some control over channeling vibrations in my nervous system.

Currently loving this one of Maria's






I'm also feeling Dr. Dmitri's videos. Even though I find him to be quite a strange character of a man.


----------



## Darktower776

EpicFailAtLife said:


> I think this person is the best ASMRtist, by far. I actually can't watch her videos anymore because I feel so lonely; she's just so clever and cool, everything I'm looking for in a woman and I know I'll never have anything beautiful in my life.
> 
> Anyway, here's an example:


l really like Heather Feather. Just discovered her recently and she has a very relaxing voice and she is funny as well.


----------



## Kekai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




The third eye exercise really gives me them tingles!

tl;dw (too long; didn't watch)---Tap your forehead 21 times with ring finger.


----------



## Fat Man

I've been watching this recently






I love Dark Feather, not only is her voice very calming but she's really pretty too ^-^


----------



## Kekai

I like when ASMRtists have an alter ego, my favorite is, Salmon, from ASMRrequets:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Darktower776

This one put me out like a light. DianaDew Asmr:yes


----------



## Fat Man

This is MissBunnyWhispers. She's a lesser known ASMRtist but her work is very good in my opinion, or should I say relaxing.


----------



## frosted

This is so so good, as are other similar videos from him. Got tingles right from the start to about twelve minutes mark, it seems I have found my main triggers finally. Tried roleplaying, handmovements etc. but looking at the screen just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Aribeth

Anyone remembers TheWhiteRabbitASMR? She was a goddess. She had the best roleplay videos... =(


----------



## Fat Man

She has become one of my favorites.







andreiuca said:


> Anyone remembers TheWhiteRabbitASMR? She was a goddess. She had the best roleplay videos... =(


I don't recall watching her but I know of someone similar, Alexia ASMRtist. In my opinion she had some unique ASMR videos. But she left YouTube because people were sending her gifts in the mail and it made her uncomfortable. I really wish these ASMR artist would return.


----------



## calichick

You know that Dmitri guy from Massage ASMR, I thought he was some creepy a** weird looking dude who paid pretty girls or enticed them with whatever his daytime job is to lure them into his house and pose for his videos but the quality is pretty awesome. 

He still is one of the oddest looking guys I've ever seen though.

They sure grow them strange Down Under.


----------



## Kekai

This artist uses sound snips from movies and loops them, give it a listen! Do you recognize the featured singer?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Lunar Delta

- Blue Stone - Set Adrift


----------



## Kekai

Lunar Delta said:


> - Blue Stone - Set Adrift


Trippy soundscapes and posh loops and layers, great for reading and relaxation, thank you for sharing.


----------



## versikk

Omg, thanks for this thread. I didn't know what ASMR was. Definitely going to replace my need for listenining to erotic hypnosis. Soothing voices is so nice.

now I know what symptom is making me watch anime: ASMR tingles! 
(if you think about it a lot of anime is really slow paced and doesn't have a music track playing constantly in the background... makes me drool just htinking about it)


----------



## Kekai

Which anime(s) gives you ASMR?


----------



## mwyatt910

I really, really, enjoy the masculine voices - and masculine touch. 
I have no idea why, but I find it so soothing and comforting. Maybe it's daddy issues? I don't know. But just masculine asmr anything really triggers me.


----------



## versikk

Kekai said:


> Which anime(s) gives you ASMR?


Serial Experiments Lain, Mushishi, Kino no Tabi, Haibane Renmei, pet shop of horrors

:yes


----------



## Haunty

Interesting, I hadn't heard of the ASMR relaxation thing before.

As far as music goes this one gives me that feeling lately:






This one too, it's like a sonic massage, I love listening to it at night in bed:


----------



## Aribeth

mwyatt910 said:


> I really, really, enjoy the masculine voices - and masculine touch.
> I have no idea why, but I find it so soothing and comforting. Maybe it's daddy issues? I don't know. But just masculine asmr anything really triggers me.


Me too  I'm subscribed to dozens of ASMR guys and only a few girls :b
I love men, what can I say :heart


----------



## Fat Man

I created a playlist on YouTube called ASMR TV a few days ago. I called it ASMR TV because I often leave the playlist on auto play when doing other things, kind like real TV in a way.. I guess... Anyway, I have 90 videos added so far and I'm always adding more.

I'll leave the link if anyone is interested.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLhpYI6xWwETsBH47VM4Uozs9wibFKC8p



Kekai said:


> Which anime(s) gives you ASMR?


I remember feeling ASMR when I watched Ah My Goddess. Other then that I hardly feel ASMR when watching anime.


----------



## Kekai

331Erock has great metal rendition of pop music, etc. Gives me the frisson! Have you heard: 30days Speed Shred by Hidenori?


----------



## Kekai

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I created a playlist on YouTube called ASMR TV a few days ago. I called it ASMR TV because I often leave the playlist on auto play when doing other things, kind like real TV in a way.. I guess... Anyway, I have 90 videos added so far and I'm always adding more.
> 
> I'll leave the link if anyone is interested.
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLhpYI6xWwETsBH47VM4Uozs9wibFKC8p
> 
> I remember feeling ASMR when I watched Ah My Goddess. Other then that I hardly feel ASMR when watching anime.


Thanks, Nano, great selection! Megami-sama is one of my favorites. I liked how innocent and playful that anime was; the cooking scenes were definitely ASMR inducing for me.


----------



## probably offline

I've become heavily addicted to this guy over the past few days. His voice/accent, he's funny and inspirational in an unpretentious way.





(this first episodes are not as good)


----------



## Kekai

Thank you for the happy little sounds!

For those of you who don't know, Mr. Ross was one of the first (unintentional) ASMRtists:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Kekai

For those who like velcro sounds:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




Coins, scratching and riffing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Kekai

*Positive ASMR*

Soothing eye contact:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




Relaxing background music with interplay of you (spoken) and I (whispered):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Addison William

What is ASMR?


----------



## Kekai

Addison William said:


> What is ASMR?


Brain tingles/tickles through perception and sensory distortion. It could also be felt throughout the body.


----------



## Aribeth

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Kekai

ASMR Humor:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## lost in my own mind

I always wondered what ASMR stood for. Now that I know, I'd say in my case, today's music generally doesn't meet the standard required to do it for me.

But certain random noises *can* still do it, this for instance....





 (especially @ 15sec)


----------



## JayCad

The few soundbytes used in this song (they start around the 1:00 mark) make this really powerful. For me at least.


----------



## zomgz

God. I love that donut clutch so much. Just, yes.


----------



## Kekai

@lost in my own mind, you're lucky! I'm on planes a lot and never got ASMR from the engine sounds, however, I do get slight tingles when the AC blows the hardest just before take off on my neck.
@zomgz, Big fan of the clutch, especially the squish sound!


----------



## GGTFM

The reason this song gets me even though it's not my favorite of all time is because it's basically me, I guess.


----------



## Haz606

The first couple of minutes of one of my favourite albums is like the start of a hypnotherapy session. Not as good as some of the professional recordings you can find of course but it's an original way of creating atmosphere/setting the scene at the start of a (concept) album.






Also, quite a few sections of Time by Pink Floyd give me tingles, largely due to the power of the lyrics I think.


----------



## Whatev




----------

